# incistarsi



## rawbee

Ciao a tutti,

mi stavo chiedendo se il verbo "incistarsi" con il significato gergale di fissarsi su un'idea sia utilizzato in tutta Italia, o se sia in uso soltanto in Lombardia (nel milanese, almeno).
Qualcuno di quale altra regione l'ha sentito mai usare con questo valore?


----------



## effeundici

Mai sentito in Toscana


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mai sentito in vita mia, e vivo molto vicino alla provincia di Milano..


----------



## rawbee

Davvero? Neanche fuori Milano?
Acc...
Ok, temo di non poterlo usare, allora 

Grazie


----------



## brut2001

Ciao

Mi hai fatto tornare ragazzino. Era un po' di tempo che non lo sentivo ma in passato l'ho usato veramente tanto. Almeno in provincia di Torino si usava con lo stesso significato.

Saluti


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

Mai sentito però fa un po' ribrezzo, mi viene in mente la cisti.


----------



## rawbee

Grazie brut2001,
in effetti cercando su internet l'ho trovato utilizzato da un utente torinese di qualche blog (mi sembra).
Daniele 1090, credo che l'origine sia proprio quella. Il verbo esiste 
(dal De Mauro
in|ci|stàr|si
v.pronom.intr.
1 TS zool., di Protozoi e Metazoi, assumere forma cistica 
2 TS med., di corpo estraneo o ascesso, venire avvolto da una formazione di tipo cistico)

Il gergo l'ha assunto con il significato di un pensiero che si fissa su qualcosa e non se ne stacca più.

Ora rimane da capire perchè io da ragazzina usassi un termine torinese, quando a Torino non  avevo mai messo piede 

In qualche altra area geografica italiana l'ho trovato con il significato di infatuarsi di qualcuno o appassionarsi a qualcosa.


----------



## nikis

Io non l'ho mai sentito....


----------



## Stiannu

Di Torino anche io. Qui si usava, non tanto col significato di "fissarsi" ma appunto con quello di "appassionarsi a qualcosa", "esaltarsi per qualche idea". 
Non so se sia sufficientemente condiviso per usarlo nello scritto, però (neppure qui a Torino, dove probabilmente le generazioni più anziane non lo capirebbero).


----------



## rawbee

Sono sempre più sconcertata.
Eppure io lo usavo. E con il signifcato "sbagliato".
L'unica certezza che mi rimane è che non posso usarlo nello scritto. 

Grazie anche a te, Stiannu


----------



## paperino00

rawbee said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> mi stavo chiedendo se il verbo "incistarsi" con il significato gergale di fissarsi su un'idea sia utilizzato in tutta Italia, o se sia in uso soltanto in Lombardia (nel milanese, almeno).
> Qualcuno di quale altra regione l'ha sentito mai usare con questo valore?


No, qui in Sicilia si usano altre parole


----------



## evrix

Mai sentito ma direi di adottarlo. Ma si dice _mi sono incistato* in/per/su *questo forum_ ?


----------



## rawbee

Nel modo in cui lo usavo io da ragazzina ci si incistava SU qualche cosa


----------



## Astropolyp

effeundici said:


> Mai sentito in Toscana



Neanche io l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## Angelica85

Neanche in Veneto mai sentito.


----------



## monder

l'ho sentito anche io da ragazzi di Torino


----------



## Dulcinea

Ciao, io ho sentito "incistirsi", ma solo in ambito dermatologico! Per esempio un brufolo non guarisce ma si "incistisce" e bisogna rimuoverlo chirurgicamente.


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

Ieri leggendo il romanzo di Dino Buzzati, _Un amore_, ho trovato l'aggettivo _incistato_. Descrive un vicolo _incistato_ entro un borgo di case.


----------



## rawbee

Interessante!
Grazie Daniele1090.
Un altro significato ancora. 

Dulcinea, credo che il significato con cui l'hai sentito tu sia quello corretto. L'unico riportato dai dizionari.
Grazie anche a te.


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

Di nulla! Non era proprio come avevo detto io, ti riporto la frase originale dal libro:

_"Era come un piccolo paese *incistato* fra lo schieramento delle case."_
_Dino Buzzati - Un amore_


----------



## facciadipietra

Qualsiasi termine concreto può essere usato, prima o poi, in senso figurato; soprattutto se, come alcuni termini attinenti alle malattie, può creare disgusto, colpire l’immaginazione, e quindi è capace di veicolare un concetto che si vuole esprimere icasticamente; cfr. incallire/incallirsi, incancrenire/incancrenirsi, ecc. ecc., e naturalmente incistarsi.  
 Basta consultare un dizionario qualsiasi: incistarsi <in-ci-stàr-si> v.rifl. (m’incìsto, ecc.): 1. In biologia, entrare nello stato di cisti. 2. In patologia, di un corpo estraneo o di un ascesso, avvolgersi in una cisti. 3. fig. Incunearsi occultandosi stabilmente: _una classe politica che si è incistata a Roma_.


 Quello che è particolare dell’espressione torinese di cui qui si discute (che comunque può generare un reale ribrezzo in chi la sente, e che sconsiglierei di usare al di fuori di quei contesti giovanili che condividono quel codice comunicativo) è che a “incistarsi” non è l’idea che si fissa nella mente, ma la persona che si fissa su quell’idea.


----------



## rawbee

Sì, a me serviva proprio un termine di gergo giovanile.
Volevo solo sapere se questo era diffuso in tutta Italia.
Evidentemente non lo è.


----------



## facciadipietra

Espressioni gergali giovanili utilizzate nelle grandi città potrebbero diffondersi molto in fretta a livello nazionale; bene conoscerle in anticipo!


----------

